

Book Recommendations: Amusing Ourselves To Death - boopboop

I really enjoy the following cartoon:<p>"Amusing Ourselves To Death"
http://www.recombinantrecords.net/docs/2009-05-Amusing-Ourselves-to-Death.html<p>I printed it out on my office wall to remind myself not to be distracted by unproductive reality tv shows, endlessly checking news sites, youtube videos, etc. Like Steve Jobs advocated, it is important to focus on what is important and not get distracted.<p>I recently stumbled across this book:
"The Information Diet: A Case for Conscious Consumption"
http://www.amazon.ca/Information-Diet-Case-Conscious-Consumption/dp/1449304680/<p>I am looking for recommendations for similar books on focusing, limiting distracting, etc. Any suggestions you could provide?<p>Many thanks.
======
arkitaip
Most of us could add HN to the list of deadly amusements ;) Not saying that HN
in itself is bad, but if you - like me - keep re-checking the front page for
the latest posts, there might be a problem. The root problem in many cases is
procrastination and a great book for scientific minds is Procrastination by
Burka and Yuen.

------
ontoillogical
If you liked the cartoon, you'll probably like the book that it's based on:
[http://www.amazon.com/Amusing-Ourselves-Death-Discourse-
Busi...](http://www.amazon.com/Amusing-Ourselves-Death-Discourse-
Business/dp/014303653X)

It's from 1985 and a little bit dated, but still I think highly relevant

